# Nice fish



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

My son and a friend went to Baffin last week looking for a big trout,I think thay found it.


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That's a pig. Looks pretty healthy.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

What were the specs on that unit? Looks huge.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Doug How big is that girl?


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

Really big lol


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

nice catch


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

WoW. Monster.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

yah, u found it. SPEKTACULAR catch guy!! good goin!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Whoa*

*Whoa!!!*

*DUDE*


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

a fish of a life time


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a super nice trout!! Do you mind me askin what you caught her on?


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Now thats a speck.... nice catch guy


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

poor girl.


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Nice fish, I am headed down to the coast soon, and hope to land a few fish half that size. Ha, Nice catch.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Saw this pic on another site it said it was 30" 8.5# 
great fish


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Capt Scott Hataway said:


> Saw this pic on another site it said it was 30" 8.5#
> great fish


If that is true and it is 8.5#, that is one great picture!! He needs to post how he pulled that pic off,lol. I have caught more than one fish at that weight and they didn't look like that. That is an awesome picture. I assumed he accomplished the "holy grail", 30+ inches and 10lbs+. Either way, what a beautiful fish, and a great photo.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

That's a pig , nice fish !!!!!............................Dave


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

that is a great catch, congrats


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*humongous*

now that thar's a big trout!:cheers:


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I talked to him he said it was 30.5" and 8.5 lbs.He used a string and measured it and took pics and released it .He was with a guid down there.Not sure who?I will ask him.He is having a replica made.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I would put money on that he was with a Capt Arsolla!!!! Nice fish and welcome do the dirty thirty!


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

From what I know he was with Jesse


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll have to agree...nice fish!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW a 20 lb trout....


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Yup I heard the same it was Jesse.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Now you just got to talk to your buddies about paying to have it mounted for you since I am sure that you are probably the first to hit the 30in mark!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

that's a big snaggle toothed freckle fish


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

That smile says it all.


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow that is a nice trout!


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

DatDude said:


> I would put money on that he was with a Capt Arsolla!!!! Nice fish and welcome do the dirty thirty!


Do you have the credentials to be welcoming guys to the "dirty thirty"? I didn't think so...ha.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Great catch!


----------



## kennerhaulic (Feb 14, 2008)

nice fiish


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

That's a beauty of a trout. Nice job!


----------



## GafftopTim (May 26, 2007)

What a trout!! Great Catch!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That's a real nice trout! Congrats to your son!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How long ARE his arms? 

Still a great fish. ConGrats


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I was on that trip. The fish probably weighed 9lbs or a bit more. I bet it was tough to get the weight due to the constant hand shaking causing the boga to bounce, not to mention the tears in his eyes. It was caught on a Corky while fishing with Jesse Arsola. The same guy caught a 28.5" about 20 minutes later.

Both fish were released and unharmed.

It was an awesome day.

We have fished with Jesse in Matagorda and down south for several years. He is one of the best out there, hands down. If you have a sales job and need to entertain your customers, he gets it done and is a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

Outstanding


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

wow thats a really nice trout...hope to catch one like that..


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

nice job cholo! rather small though!


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

